# Caffeine free pre-workout supplement



## MrSlave (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys, a while back I posted a thread about my concerns(for myself) about caffeine in pre-workout supplements due to my existing anxiety disorder. I tried white flood for a while even though I knew it had caffeine in it, and everything was going well for a while but then my anxiety was shot through the roof. So now I'm on the hunt for something without caffeine, and wanted to know if anyone had any experiences or good results with any such product.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey bro,

I do not use anythign with caffeine in it for pretty much what you listed.

I found Xpand caffeine free by Dymatize to be great! I love it. and works well too.


----------



## gamma (Oct 31, 2011)

Interested as well


----------



## MrSlave (Oct 31, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> I do not use anythign with caffeine in it for pretty much what you listed.
> 
> I found Xpand caffeine free by Dymatize to be great! I love it. and works well too.



Interesting, it seems as if they make a few of the flavors with caffeine and others without it. Definitely looks like a solid product. Thanks!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 31, 2011)

Try Horse Power from Ultimate Nutrition, is caffeine free.

Ingredient list is great and I've heard a lot of positive feedback.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 31, 2011)

Neogenix Bodyforge. I love it...underrated but it works, at least for me...


----------



## el bruto (Nov 1, 2011)

Try cialis pre workout. Trust me you'll love it. 20mg


----------



## gamma (Nov 1, 2011)

el bruto said:


> Try cialis pre workout. Trust me you'll love it. 20mg



lol


----------



## R1balla (Nov 1, 2011)

PreMax by Primordial Performance, Drive by AppNut


----------



## r0ck0 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good to know that there are some pre workout mixes with out caffine. I've looked all over and came up empty. Thanks for posting these. I'll have to give them a try. I cant stand the body shakes that caffeine gives me, besides that I've read that it depletes the bones of calcium.


----------



## MrSlave (Nov 2, 2011)

There's no doubt that there are quite a few benefits to caffeine. I just wish I could see those benefits without wanting to curl up in a ball in bed haha. But thanks a lot for posting your ideas everyone. Gonna have to give a few of these a go and see what works for me.


----------



## littlekev (Nov 2, 2011)

having anxiety sucks bro, why not just do some bcaa, and put a scoop of glutamine in it, you could wash down a few extra arginine with it. no stims


----------



## MrSlave (Nov 2, 2011)

Anxiety is definitely no fun, but I'm able to deal with it pretty well. Getting back into lifting will really help it out a lot as well. Almost to the point of non existent. I've thought about just going with the bcaa's to go along with my glutamine powder. I'm probably going to give the caffeine-free version of Xpand by Dymatize a try. Looks pretty promising.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 3, 2011)

MrSlave said:


> Anxiety is definitely no fun, but I'm able to deal with it pretty well. Getting back into lifting will really help it out a lot as well. Almost to the point of non existent. I've thought about just going with the bcaa's to go along with my glutamine powder. *I'm probably going to give the caffeine-free version of Xpand by Dymatize a try.* Looks pretty promising.


 
It is good,

I have a few tubs of it now sitting on my shelf lol, I could not find it very easy here in Australia so I bought a few!


----------



## MrSlave (Nov 3, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> It is good,
> 
> I have a few tubs of it now sitting on my shelf lol, I could not find it very easy here in Australia so I bought a few!



Nice! Ya if it works well I'll stock up on it. Usually I won't feel the anxiety after taking a new supplement for about 2 weeks. So hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 4, 2011)

I was just searching for this very topic all day today and finally found a good thread.  Thanks for posting everyone, def going to check out one of these.  Don't want my bp raising while on my ph run...


----------



## MrSlave (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a feeling there are quite a lot of people who for whatever reason have trouble with stimulants such as caffeine.


----------



## smdplzsmd (Nov 4, 2011)

If i remember correctly, doesnt creatine and caffeine not mix together?  something about the caffeine effects creatine alot negatively.  If so, i dream of a non caffeine supplement.


----------



## r0ck0 (Nov 4, 2011)

I've read a simular study. If i can find it I'll post the link. The bottom line was that caffine inhibits the absorbsion of creatine. Not a good trade for sure.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 4, 2011)

I've suffered from lack of sleep for years. Mainly due to long work hours and my mind racing 100 to nothing but my body was flat worn out. I tried Drive by AppNut and it does work very well. No jitters. I picked some up at OrbitNutrition and wasn't bad price at all.


----------



## MrSlave (Nov 5, 2011)

smdplzsmd said:


> If i remember correctly, doesnt creatine and caffeine not mix together?  something about the caffeine effects creatine alot negatively.  If so, i dream of a non caffeine supplement.


I've read something about that as well. At least I can't drink any sort or caffeine so this doesn't effect me


----------



## caaraa (Nov 6, 2011)

Try Horse Power from Ultimate Nutrition, is caffeine free.


----------



## r0ck0 (Nov 6, 2011)

The study is pretty telling. It would be hard to get the benefits of both caffeine and creatine at the same time as of yet. Below is the conclusion statement from the study.

In conclusion, the present study shows that short-term caffeine intake,  but not acute caffeine intake, inhibits muscle relaxation.                      This negative impact of caffeine on RT counteracts  the beneficial effect of creatine supplementation on muscle RT.

Read the full study here: Opposite actions of caffeine and creatine on muscle relaxation time in humans


----------



## Chubby (Nov 6, 2011)

Rebose and Beta alanine


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 11, 2011)

something is triggering your anxiety, not caffeine. While caffeine can make anyone nervous, I doubt it's caffeine. Is your anxiety during workout or usually in public setting? If the latter, it's a psychological issue, not caffeine tolerance.



MrSlave said:


> Hey guys, a while back I posted a thread about my concerns(for myself) about caffeine in pre-workout supplements due to my existing anxiety disorder. I tried white flood for a while even though I knew it had caffeine in it, and everything was going well for a while but then my anxiety was shot through the roof. So now I'm on the hunt for something without caffeine, and wanted to know if anyone had any experiences or good results with any such product.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## MrSlave (Nov 11, 2011)

I have generalized anxiety disorder, so it can pop up anywhere without warning. Caffeine just exacerbates it. Tried out Dymatize's Xpand Caffeine free version and I still got super anxious after taking it. Back to square one.


----------



## StephCostas (Nov 16, 2011)

I can totally relate to your anxiety issues (i cant even drink coffee without it throwing my day off). I've taken NoXplode, and 1MR. Both gave me the worstttttttttttt anxiety and made me super jittery all day. 1MR almost put me in the hospital with an anxiety attack lol.  The only pre gym I use now is Jack3d by USPlabs. It gives me a kind of calm/aderol type effect. Calm and concentrated. I would def recommend trying it out - get the lemon lime, it tastes really good. Start with a small dose 1/2 to 1 scoop just to try it. I hope this helps. 

---note it still has caffeine in it.


----------



## Jfpayette (Mar 28, 2012)

I have same problem and have experienced trouble sleeping with Xpand Caffeine free, but might not be related since I always have had this condition. Keep me updated bro!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 28, 2012)

I have 3 bottles of this no caffeine pre workout craigslist for sale... I will sell $20/each....$15 better than bodybuilding.com price....i tried the 4th bottle but i need caffeine. it was pretty good and got some good pumps from it. PM if you want to buy.   1-$20    2-$35   3-$50......... xyience.com sells this for $50....soooo 3 bottles for the price of one is UNbeatable...let me know.

-nick


NOX-CG3 Cherry Lime


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 29, 2012)

PP's Premax is solid and doesn't have the caffiene. They make solid products all around.


----------



## jwa (Mar 29, 2012)

Jfpayette said:


> I have same problem and have experienced trouble sleeping with Xpand Caffeine free, but might not be related since I always have had this condition. Keep me updated bro!



My friend swears by that stuff. I need to give it a try


----------



## SFW (Mar 29, 2012)

You can offset the nervousness by adding theanine or 5htp to your caffeine stack. I picked up several bottles of theanine recently and its great.


----------



## ThePunchSmith (Apr 3, 2012)

Hemavollllllll


----------

